# Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??



## The_Duke (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde #h

kann jemand eine *rechtlich* gesehen wasserdichte Definition eines Zeltes abgeben?  :b 
Die Geschichte mit/ohne Boden zieht nicht, wenn man es nicht belegen kann!
Wo endet ein Wetterschutz und wo beginnt ein Zelt?  #c 
Vielleicht kann sich ja der eine oder andere rechtlich versierte Boardie (Mühle?) dazu äußern...;+
Mein Bruder hat eine Ordnungsstrafe in Höhe von 40 Euro wegen "wildem Zelten" löhnen müssen, weil er sein CarpDome (ohne Boden) aufgestellt hatte! #q


----------



## Toerti81 (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

wo war das denn?? das ist mir neu das man mit nem carpdome probleme bekommt. es dient ja nur zum schutz vor dem wetter. dachte immer solange es kein boden und kein innenzelt hat ist es kein zelt. würde ich auf jeden fall widerspruch gegen einlegen. das ist ja wohl der größte witz. nachher wird es einem angeler noch verboten eine tarnhose anzuziehen, da man ihn am wasser nicht so gut sieht...#c


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Wo hat sich das abgespielt? Auf welche Norm stützt sich die Polizei? Wie sieht der Carpdome genau aus?


----------



## snofla (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

hi duke :m 

bei uns im verein handhaben wir es so.für uns ist ein zelt dann ein zelt wenn es wie von dir angesprochen einen boden inne hat.wir weisen unsere karpfenangler immer darauf hin das sie ihn rauszulassen.desweiteren weiss ich nicht ob es im gesetz irgendwie festgelegt ist.der überwurf des schirmes sollte nicht verschlossen sein.
ich würd an euer stelle beim ordnungsamt euer stadt nachfragen auf welchen gesetzespunkt die sich beziehen.
noch eine frage:wer hat die strafe ausgesprochen?


----------



## Juthoje (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Habe mal ein bischen gesucht und etwas gefunden. Wir hatten das Thema schon mal im Board und irgendwo gab es auch mal ein Gerichtsurteil. Habe aber eben gelesen, das es angeblich eine EG-Richtlinie gibt, was als Zelt bzw. Wetterschutz anzusehen ist.KLICK


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Das mit dem EG-Recht glaube ich erst dann, wenn mir jemand die Richtlinie genau bezeichnet oder besser einen Link einstellt!
Im Übrigen gelten Richtlinien nationalen nicht. Sie müssen in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden um Bindungswirkung zu entfalten. 
Wo der Regelungszusammenhang für eine EG-Richtlinie herkommen soll ist mit schleierhaft.
Grundsätzlich ist sowas Angelegenheit des Bundes- oder Landesgesetzgebers.


----------



## Gumumuh (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Also ich hab eben auch mal gegoogled, aber irgendwie nichts genaues dazu gefunden...
Aber zu dem Zelt ohne Boden: Wenn es wirklich eine solche EG-Richtlinie gibt, dann muss da doch auch eine Größenangabe bei sein, oder? Man darf doch bestimmt nicht jedes Zelt ohne Boden aufstellen!?!

Also die genaue Gesetzeslage würd mich auf jedenfall auch mal interessieren!! 

Gruß,
Gumumuh


----------



## The_Duke (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem EG-Recht glaube ich erst dann, wenn mir jemand die Richtlinie genau bezeichnet oder besser einen Link einstellt!
> Im Übrigen gelten Richtlinien nationalen nicht. Sie müssen in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden um Bindungswirkung zu entfalten.
> Wo der Regelungszusammenhang für eine EG-Richtlinie herkommen soll ist mit schleierhaft.
> Grundsätzlich ist sowas Angelegenheit des Bundes- oder Landesgesetzgebers.



Bravo sailfisch! #6 Genau das ist der Punkt! Vom Hörensagen liest man viel...aber wo sind die *Belege*?
Solange du nix schriftlich-verbindliches hast, biste verloren! Der Ordnungshüter stellt sich hin und sagt zu deinem Dome "Zelt" weils wie eins aussieht und das wars dann wenn du ihm nicht das Gegenteil *beweisen* kannst.
wissen.de definiert ein Zelt wie folgt:


			
				wissen.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Zelt*
> 
> eine leicht auf- und abbaubare und transportierbare Behelfsunterkunft aus Leinwand oder Kunststoff, die mit Hilfe von ineinandersteckbaren Zeltstangen aufgeschlagen und durch Zeltpflöcke (sog. Heringe) am Erdboden verankert wird.


Verdammt...mein CarpDome isn Zelt...es ist aus Leinwand, hat ineinandersteckbare Zeltstangen und mit Heringen rödel ichs auch noch im Boden fest!  #c  #q Mein Bruder hat genau das Gleiche....ein Hutchinson Big Boy....

Übrigens...das mit meinem Bruder ist in Ba-Wü passiert und es waren keine von der grün/weißen Trachtentruppe, sondern einer vom Ordnungsamt.
Bruder hat vorbehaltlich der Beschwerde gezahlt und sucht nun Munition gegen den furzenden Amtsschimmel  :v ...ohne gleich nem Anwalt die Kohle in den Hals zu werfen!
Wundert mich, daß sich noch keine große Angelzeitung diesem Problem angenommen hat...hier besteht für uns Angler echte Rechtsunsicherheit und was die Vereine dulden oder nicht ist egal! Wenn die übergeordnete Staatsmacht auftaucht haben die das Sagen und bei fehlender Definition entscheidet der Augenschein und der sieht nun mal nach *Zelt* aus!


----------



## Magic_Moses (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Also dem Ordnungshüter ist das auf deutsch gesagt "*******ndreckegal", wie sich das Zelt letztendlich definiert. Er zeigt ja auch nur den Verdacht einer Straftat an. Darüber zu entscheiden hat der Staatsanwalt.
Soweit ich das im Ohr habe, macht sich das Zelt in der rechtlichen Definition aber wohl am vorhandenen Boden fest, weil ansonsten ja jeder Schirm mit Fallwand auch ein Zelt wäre und das ist Humbug.
Wenn dich natürlich ein Fischerei- bzw. Gewässeraufseher deswegen anschwärzt, bist du auf die rechtliche Entscheidung angewiesen. Sollte tatsächlich eine EG-Richtlinie bestehen, welche den vorhanden Boden für die Zelt-Definition voraussetzt, kannst du dich jederzeit darauf berufen. Die EU regelt nämlich alles kaputt und es dauert Jahre, bis diesbezüglich eine Berufung entschieden wird weil sich die Verfahrensberge in Brüssel höher türmen, als unser aller Fangbücher zusammen.
Und letzlich ist Brüssel für alle Gesetze die EU-weit zu erlassen sind, die letzte Instanz.
Schwachsinn aber wohl Tatsache.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Das mit dem Boden kann nicht ausschlaggebend sein. Ich besitze ein Hauszelt, auch Steilwandzelt genannt, mit einer Grundfläche von 20qm. Nur in den Kabinen die ich einhängen kann ist ein Boden. Würde ich die Kabinen nicht einhängen, hätte ich keinen Boden drin und dürfte es dann ja theoretisch aufstellen, was ich aber beim besten willen nicht glauben kann. Ich denke um als reiner Wetterschutz zu gelten darf es nicht rundum geschlossen werden können und keinen Boden haben. Zum Angeln habe ich ein Ruck-Zuck-Zelt. das ist von 3 Seiten geschlossen, die vierte Seite gibt es nicht und hat keinen Boden. Damit habe ich bisher an keinem Gewässer Probleme gehabt.

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Sailfisch (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@the duke
Wenn Du noch die Norm ausfindig machen kannst auf der sich die Ordnungsbehörde stützt, so würde ich mal nach entsprechender Rechtsprechung suchen. 
Achte darauf, dass Euch die Monatsfrist nicht wegläuft. Danach gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr gegen das Ordnungsgeld vorzugehen. 
Um so mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass das mit dem EG-Recht völliger Unfug ist.


----------



## Magic_Moses (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Also wenn die EU in der Lage ist, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern unter Strafandrohung ein Seilbahngesetz vorzuschreiben obwohl da die höchste Erhebung um die 100m liegt, dann dürfen die bestimmt auch in bestehendes Recht der oben geschilderten Natur eingreifen.
Und getreu nach dem Grundsatz "Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht" gehe ich ohnehin davon aus, dass in diesem Fall auch EU-Recht das Bundesrecht bzw. in bestimmten Fällen auch das Länderrecht (wo das Fischereigesetz ja grundsätzlich seinen Platz hat) bricht.
Im Falle eine vorhandenen Rechtsschutzversicherung würde ich auf jeden Fall durch alle Instanzen durchklagen um ein, meines Wissens noch nicht vorhandenes, Grundsatzurteil zu erwirken.


----------



## The_Duke (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Also dem Ordnungshüter ist das auf deutsch gesagt "*******ndreckegal", wie sich das Zelt letztendlich definiert. Er zeigt ja auch nur den Verdacht einer Straftat an. Darüber zu entscheiden hat der Staatsanwalt.


Nanana...wir reden hier von einer Ordnungswidrigkeit...da hat kein Staatsanwalt die Finger drin 



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich das im Ohr habe, macht sich das Zelt in der rechtlichen Definition aber wohl am vorhandenen Boden fest, weil ansonsten ja jeder Schirm mit Fallwand auch ein Zelt wäre und das ist Humbug.


Tja...da isse wieder...die unbewiesene Mär vom fehlenden Boden  #c (siehe Definition bei wissen.de.....da steht nix von Boden!) und ein Schirm mit Fallwand hat keine Zeltstangen!!! Mit dem was du vielleicht im Ohr hast, lässt sich schwerlich argumentieren...so leids mir tut :q  #d 
Dieser Ordnungsfuzzi hat das CarpDome "nach allgemeiner Anschauung" als Zelt erkannt, wobei ein fehlender Boden kein zwingend vorgeschriebener Teil für ein Zelt ist! Jetzt ist mein Bruder dran...er muss beweisen, daß sein Dome, nach allgemeiner Anschauung ein Zelt, kein Zelt ist!
Das Argument, daß die Beweislast beim Beschuldiger liegt, wurde damit abgewiesen, daß eine "Offensichtlichkeit" nicht bewiesen werden muss.


----------



## The_Duke (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Im Falle eine vorhandenen Rechtsschutzversicherung würde ich auf jeden Fall durch alle Instanzen durchklagen um ein, meines Wissens noch nicht vorhandenes, Grundsatzurteil zu erwirken.


Hat er nicht...hat nur ne Verkehrsrechtschutz und da er im Zelt grade keinen "Verkehr" hatte :q is die nich zuständig  :q  :q


----------



## Magic_Moses (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Das mit der Straftat nehm ich zurück - da war ich geistig im anderen Thread.... #q 
Und deshalb nu ab in den Urlaub! :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Grundsätzlich würde ich da mit Sailfish konform gehen. Eine EU-Richtlinie kann ich mir zu diesem Thema auch nicht vorstellen, woanders in der EU ist das Wildcampen ja teils erlaubt. 

Nichtsdestotrotz kann man natürlich eine entsprechende EU-Richtlinie im Widerspruch ja erwähnen. Das diese nicht existiert weiss das Ordnungsamt ja vermutlich nicht. Die werden sich im Deutschen Richtlinienbestand totsuchen, nichts finden, und dann abwägen, ob man die Anzeige dann noch aufrechterhält.

(Denn auch mit noch nicht übernommenen und somit nicht gültigen EU-Richtlinien ist das so eine sache, die müssen nämlich eigentlich übernommen werden. Eine Behörde wird sich kaum auf eine Gesetzeslage stützen, die sich ändern würde, wenn die EU-Richtlinie umgesetzt wird. Das wäre dann nämlich Kosten für 2 Gerichtsverhandlungen zum Fenster rauswerfen.)

Es gibt aber ein Urteil, nach welchem es einem Angler beim Angeln nicht verboten werden darf einen angemessenen Wetterschutz aufzustellen.

Problem wird sein, dem Ordnungsamt begreiflich zu machen, das es nur ein Wetterschutz ist, und kein Zelt. Vielleicht geht das über die Bezeichnung des Teils. "Rod Hutchinson (apotheosis) Big Boy Shelter" Denn der Englische Begriff "Shelter" ist im Wörterbuch mit Schutz angegeben. Ein Zelt nach Deutscher Definition wäre auf Englisch ein "Tent" (Spitzdach- und steilwand-) oder ein "Dome" (Kuppelzelt)

(Die ineinandersteckbaren Zeltstangen können kaum ein Kriterium sein, denn dann wäre ein Zelt, wo die Stangen nicht ineinandergesteckt werden kein Zelt mehr. Genauso, wei sich auch die anderen Kriterien der Brockhaus und co. Definitionen als untauglich erweisen würden. Sie definieren zwar, was ein zelt ist, aber nicht, wie es sich von einem "Nichtzelt" unterscheidet. Ungeschickten Zeitgenossen zufolge sind Zelte sowieso nicht einfach aufzustellen  


> darf es nicht rundum geschlossen werden können


Das kann auch kein Kriterium sein, denn dann dürfte man ja ein einseitig offenes Schützfestenzelt aufbauen...)

Nebenbei, hat B.-W. nicht noch ein absolutes Nachtangelverbot? Wer Nachts nicht fischt benötigt Tagsüber evtl. auch keinen so grossen Wetterschutz am Wasser und Nachts sowieso nicht...

Anyway, einen Widerspruch einlegen kostet nicht viel. 
Eine exakte Gesetzesgrundlage wirds höchstwahrscheinlich nicht geben, auch wenn da nach dem oben angegebenen Urteil eventuell ein Regelungsbedarf bestünde. Ich bin eigentlich froh, dass es keinen gibt, da kann man insgesamt nur bei verlieren.
Es wird also eine Ermessenssache der Behörde bleiben, ob das tatsächlich jetzt Zelten war oder nur ein Wetterschutz.

Vielleicht fragt man ja auch direkt erstmal beim Ordnungsamt, was die sich so unter einem angemessenen Wetterschutz vorstellen. Pauschal "Ein Schirm" kanns ja nicht sein, dann dürfte man 4x4m Marktschirme stellen, und eine Plane wäre verboten. 
Die sollen einem doch bitte mal kurz mündlich abgrenzen, was man darf, und was nicht, für die Zukunft. Also einfach vorbeifahren und nen Vormittag Blöd tun.

Für einen Widerspruch sollte sich also das oben erwähnte Urteilsaktenzeichen besorgen, und dann möglichst viele Gründe dafür benennen, dass es sich nur um einen Nötigen und Angemessenen Wetterschutz handelte, und nicht um Zelten. (Kein Boden, dünner und leichter als üblicher Angelschirm  insbes wenn 2 geangelt haben ist es weit kleiner als 2 Schirme, vielleicht wars ja auch vorne offen während der Kontrolle,...) Auf jeden Fall sollte man eine Kopie der Angelberechtigungen beifügen.

Und dann mal abwarten, was das Ordnungsamt dazu meint.
Wenn der Platz aber auch entsprechend aussah, also mit Lagerfeuer, Grill und Campingsitzgruppe samt Sonnenschirm, dann hat man ganz schlechte Karten.

Auf ein anschliessendes Gerichtsverfahren sowie einen Anwalt würd ich mich da garantiert nicht einlassen. Das Risiko ist viel zu hoch. Lieber Zahlen und sich Fragen, ob in Zukunft son fettes Gerät wirklich sein muss zum Fischen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knobbes (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Wie sieht denn so ein CarpDome (ohne Boden)aus?
hat vieleicht jemand mal ein Bild?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Sailfisch (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Wenn jemand mal die streitentscheidende Norm ( das ist die, auf die die Behörde das Ordnungsgeld stützt ) nennen könnte, dann könnte ich Euch auch weiterhelfen. Dieses rumdiskutiere was die Definition von Zelt ist, geht völlig an der Sache vorbei. Man müßte die Norm dann noch juristischer Methodenlehre auslegen, sprich Sinn und Zweck, Schutzzusammenhang etc.


----------



## KypDurron (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

*Hier mal eine Erklärung zu Europarecht:*

*Verordnungen*
Den Verordnungen der Europäischen Union kommt unmittelbare Geltung zu. Das bedeutet, dass sie, ohne das es der Umsetzung in nationales Recht der Mitgliedsstaaten bedürfte, in diesen Ländern für jedermann geltendes Recht darstellen. Selbst das deutsche Verfassungsrecht tritt hinter dieses EU-Recht zurück.

*Richtlinien*
EU-Richtlinien entfalten im Gegensatz zu den Verordnungen keine unmittelbare Wirkung in den Mitgliedsstaaten. Ihr Adressat ist zunächst der nationale Gesetzgeber, der die Ziele der Richtlinie binnen einer bestimmten Frist in innerstaatliches Recht umzusetzen hat. Nur wenn ein Staat dieser Pflicht nicht fristgemäß nachkommt, kann sich der einzelne unmittelbar auf die Europarechtliche Regelung berufen. 

Allerdings kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass eine solche EU-Richtlinie existiert. 
Kann es aber sein dass sich das Ganze in einem Naturschutzgebiet abgespielt hat? Dafür gibt es nämlich Normen die sowas gerade verhindern wollen und eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach sich ziehen.

Gruß Kyp


----------



## Franky (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Hmmm... Beim Lesen ist mir hier eines aufgefallen, bzw. entgangen, dass es angesprochen wurde...
Im bin kein Lateiner, aber gilt in D. nicht der Grundsatz "in dubio pro reo" - im Zweifel für den Angeklagten - sprich: man muß DIR beweisen, dass das ein Zelt ist, und nicht andersherum... Oder irre ich mich da? Ich mein, dass Justitia tatsächlich BLIND ist, habe ich ja schon mehrfach mitbekommen... #d  #q


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@Franky
in der Tat müsste man es beweisen, dass ein Zelt verwendet wurde. Unstreitig ist aber, dass der Carp-Dome verwendet wurde den die Behörde - so verstehe ich das jedenfalls bis jetzt - als Zelt einstuft. Insofern geht es nicht um eine Frage der Beweislast und somit gleichsam auch nicht um eine Frage von "in dubio pro Carp-Dome Nutzer".

Ich bitte jetzt zum letzten Mal mir entweder hier oder per PM die streitentscheidende Norm mitzuteilen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Weiss jemand von Euch in welchem Gesetz das geregelt ist das man in Deutschland nicht "wild" campen darf? Habe mal gegoogelt aber kein passendes Gesetz gefunden in dem das geregelt ist. In so einem Gesetz müsste theoretisch doch auch festgelegt sein was wildcampen ist, so das daraus ersichtlich sein sollte ob hier eine Ordnungswiedrigkeit, eine Straftat oder sonst etwas vorliegt.


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Und was ist, wenn ein böswilliger Kontrolletti einen in den Boden gebohrten Regenschirm als Zelt klassifiziert, somit Camping unterstellt und ein Ordnungsgeld erhebt?! Jeder normale Mensch würde sich zwar an den Kopf fassen, aber das hilft einem in dem Fall auch nicht weiter...

Ich weiss, dass ist ein sehr übersteigerter Vergleich, aber er sollte nur das Grundproblem aus meiner Sicht deutlich machen: Man ist der Meinung, der von einem benutze Wetterschutz ist entsprechend der landläufigen Meinung KEIN Zelt, aber ein Offizieller sieht das anders. 

@ Schwalmangler

Die Verwendung von Wetterschutzbehausungen, Schirmen etc. ist im allgemeinen in den Gewässerordnungen geregelt. Wie gesagt: Du ZELTEST ja nicht, sondern hast einen WETTERSCHUTZ beim ANGELN. Und in den Gewässerordnungen steht meist, dass ein Wetterschutz in gedeckter Farbe ohne Boden für max. 2 Leute erlaubt ist oder halt nur ein Schirm mit Überwurf oder, oder, oder...

Meiner Meinung nach dürfte sich auch nur auf eine solche entsprechende Vorschrift berufen werden, wenn man angeblich gegen eben jede verstoßen hat.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@Pilkman: Wenn so etwas in den Gewässerordnungen steht, muss es auch irgendwo ein Gesetz geben in dem geregelt ist das so etwas in den Gewässerordnungen stehen muss. Nur welches ist das? Wüsste man das, könnte man mehr sagen. Was gilt, wenn in der Gewässerordnung nichts dergleichen vermerkt ist?


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Was gilt, wenn in der Gewässerordnung nichts dergleichen vermerkt ist?



Genau das wäre auch meine Frage. In der Gewässerordnung des Landesanglerverbandes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern steht z.B. gar nichts dazu. 

In der des Brandenburger LAV sind Zelte ohne Boden in gedeckter Farbe und für nicht mehr als zwei Personen als erlaubt vermerkt. In Sachsen sieht es meiner Meinung nach etwas strenger aus: Nur Schirme mit Überwurf.

Das sind aber alles recht konkrete Aussagen. Nur was ist in dem Fall, wo dies nicht konkret definiert ist?!


----------



## robertb (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Also bei uns in den Naturschutzgebieten wird alles was mit nem Häring im Boden befestigt ist als Zelt angesehen. Und schon gibts ne Anzeige, egal ob es ein Schirm, Dome oder sonstigerAnglerunterstand ist. Die rechtliche Grundlage von so nem Sheriff möchte ich auch gerne mal sehen. Werde aber den bei uns nicht fragen weil die letzte 1 Stündige Diskussion (Ich hatte mit meiner Schirmstange "Bundeserde" verletzt  #q) mir noch arg im Magen liegt.


----------



## BadPoldi (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Hi,

cool wär das mit den häringen, meins kann man ohne aufbauen..... LOL

allerdings darf der wind dann ned zu stark werden.... oder am baum anbinden...

aber mal ehrlich nen gestzestext gibts wohl ned dafür oder?

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@ Sailfish
Ich hab nur das Folgende Gefunden:
http://www.trekkingforum.com/cgi-bin/forum/trekkingforum.pl?board=vorbereitung&action=display&num=1056540269 

Ausserdem noch diesen sehr interessanten Text zum Thema:
http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/sixcms/detail.php?id=38710 
Mit leider kostenpflichtigem Gesetzes-Download

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@ gerätefetischist
danke für den Hinweis.

@ Pilkman
was ein einzelner Kontroletti meint oder nicht meint ist letztlich egal. Maßgebend ist das Gesetz dessen Auslegung im Ergebnis den Gerichten vorbehalten ist. Wir leben ja schließlich in einem Rechtsstaat und nicht in einer Bananenrepublik.

@all
Zur Rechtslage in Hessen.

Hessisches Naturschutzgesetz

§ 5 Eingriffe in Natur und Landschaft

(1) Eingriffe in Natur und Landschaft im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind Veränderungen der Gestalt oder Nutzung von Grundflächen oder Veränderungen des mit der belebten Bodenschicht in Verbindung stehenden Grundwasserspiegels, die die Leistungs- und Funktionsfähigkeit des Naturhaushalts oder das Landschaftsbild erheblich beeinträchtigen können.

(2) Eingriffe im Sinne des Abs. 1 sind insbesondere

2. das Abstellen von Wohnwagen, nicht zugelassenen Kraftfahrzeugen oder sonstigen transportablen Anlagen oder Unterkünften im Außenbereich sowie *das Aufstellen von Zelten*;

In diesem Regelungszusammenhang halte ich es für mehr als fraglich, ob ein Carp-Dome hier als Zelt gilt. Ich werde morgen mal in juristischen Datenbanken nachsehen und die Kommentierung zum HeNatG durchschauen. Befürchte aber da wird es keine Entscheidung zu geben.

@ Betroffene in anderen Bundesländern
schaut mal in euer Landesnaturschutzgesetz, ich gehe davon aus, dass dort ähnliche Regelungen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Nochwas: es ist absurd, das Ordnungsgelder auf Gewässerordnungen der Vereine gestützt werden können. Wenn überhaupt kann es sich bei solchen Verordnungen nur um Landesrechtsverordnungen der Ministerien handeln.


----------



## FroDo (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@sailfish
Na da hast du als alter ö-rechtler ja mal ein sinnvolles betätigungsfeld gefunden. #6 

Was bei deiner prüfung herauskommt würde mich auch interessieren. Der ansatzpunkt naturschutzgesetz ist sicher schon mal gut, daneben kommen noch das jeweilige waldgesetz und die polizeiverordnung der gemeinde in betracht.

Hab mich gerade mal im juris umgeschaut, ein passendes urteil jedoch leider nicht finden können. :b 

Meines erachtens wird man die entscheidung nicht allein daran festmachen können, ob der wetterschutz/ das zelt einen boden hat, ob die unterkunft mit häringen verankert ist oder ob eine seite eine öffnung hat. Das alles sind jedoch wichtige indizien dafür, ob der jeweilige nutzer am wasser zeltet und nebenbei angelt, oder eben angelt und sich vor schlechtem wetter schützen will. Neben den genannten faktoren spielt dabei auch noch eine rolle, wie man sich sonst eingerichtet hat. Wer mit kühlschrank, fernseher und großer kochausrüstung anreist, wird eher als camper angesehen werden als ein spartanisch eingerichteter angler. Auch die dauer der sitzung wird eine rolle spielen, letzteres insbesondere unter hygienischem aspekt. Da könnten insbesondere die polizeiverordnungen greifen. Eine allgemein gültige abgrenzung wird man wohl kaum geben können - ist eben sache des einzelfalles.


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@frodo
danke für die Blumen. Du hast Recht ( Juristenprivileg ) es gab / gibt Polizeiverordnungen in Hessen sogar ein Gesetz, das ist aber aus dem Jahre 66 und zu letzt 71 geändert. Zuständigkeit etc. völlig überholt. M.E. nicht mehr vollziehbar. 

Der Spielraum der Gemeinden ist m.E. durch das NatG begrenzt. Insbesondere besteht kein Raum für Lockerungen.


----------



## KypDurron (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Das Übernachten im Zelt (wild campen, wild zelten) außerhalb speziell gekennzeichneter Campingplätze ist verboten. Einzige Möglichkeit, dies zu umgehen ist die Verwendung eines Schirms oder eines Zeltersatzes. Damit bewegt man sich in einer rechtlichen Grauzone, denn der Übergang zwischen "lagern" und "campen" ist fließend. 
Ein großer Teil des unbebauten Gebiets wird als wirtschaftliche Nutzfläche verwendet, der Besitzer sieht es natürlich ungern, wenn an ihm seine Lebensgrundlage beschädigt. Strafentechnisch werden bis zu 500 Euro fällig, falls man erwischt wird und nicht mit einem blauen Auge davonkommt, das heisst überzeugend darlegen kann, dass man nur lagert.
In einem Naturschutzgebiet ist es überhaupt nicht möglich zu campieren.


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Es geht ja gerda nicht ums Übernachten im Zelt!


----------



## KypDurron (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Legt das der Kontrolleur auch so aus? Es ist gerade eine Grauzone und steht im Ermessen.


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Art. 103 Abs. 2 Grundgesetz
Eine Tat kann nur bestraft werden, wenn die Strafbarkeit gesetzlich *bestimmt * war, bevor die Tat begangen wurde.


----------



## KypDurron (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Ja, da hast du recht. Das Problem liegt aber hier bei der Auslegung ob es ein Zelt ist oder nicht. Sieht es der Kontrolleur als Zelt an, was meiner Ansicht auch nicht soweit hergeholt ist, ist es hinreichend bestimmt. Dann handelt es sich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Es ist sicherlich kleinlich, genauso kann man gegen diesen Bescheid etwas unternehmen.

Das Problem allerdings bleibt, wann ist es ein Zelt.


Ein Zelt ist Dach bzw. ein kleines Haus, welches vergleichsweise einfach zusammenzubauen ist. Das Zeltdach besteht meist aus Stoffbahnen, Tierfellen, häuten oder Ähnlichem, die von einem Gerüst getragen werden. Dieses wiederum wird meistens aus Metall- oder Kunststoff- oder Holzstangen gefertigt. ​Das denkt ein Nichtangler, der nichts anderes kennt. Für diesen handelt es sich um ein Zelt.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*



> (2) Eingriffe im Sinne des Abs. 1 sind insbesondere
> 
> 2. das Abstellen von Wohnwagen, nicht zugelassenen Kraftfahrzeugen oder sonstigen transportablen Anlagen oder Unterkünften im Außenbereich sowie *das Aufstellen von Zelten*;


Dies würde dann auch das Aufstellen von Schirmen beinhalten (sonstige transportable Anlagen oder Unterkünfte im Außenbereich). Streng genommen könnte dies sogar ein Schlafsack sein mit dem man sich nachts ans Wasser legt um ein paar Stunden Beissflaute zu überwinden. 



> Art. 103 Abs. 2 Grundgesetz
> Eine Tat kann nur bestraft werden, wenn die Strafbarkeit gesetzlich *bestimmt *war, bevor die Tat begangen wurde.


Und genau das ist das Interessante an der Sache. Auf welches Gesetz bzw. Verordnung hat sich der Kontrolleur in diesem Fall bezogen? Wüsste man dies könnte man eine genauere Aussage machen bzw. dies entsprechend überprüfen.


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Ein Schrim ist aber kein Zelt, und auch ein Schlafsack fällt kaum darunter. Im Übrigen spricht der ganze Regelungszusammenhang gegen diese Auslegung.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Seh ich auch so, diese Regelung zielt wohl eher darauf ab, die Flora und Fauna zu schützen, und das Landschaftsbild zu wahren, indem dort ein Längerfristiges Abdecken/Zustellen des Bodens, sowie ein Abstellen Grösserer Dinge in der Landschaft verboten wird.

Diese Regelung ist wohl eher gegen Längerfristige Sachen angelegt (die die Leistungs- und Funktionsfähigkeit des Naturhaushalts oder das Landschaftsbild erheblich beeinträchtigen können), und nicht gegen ein kurzzeitiges 2-3 tägiges Campieren mit was für einem Teil auch immer.

Das wird aber in der Kommentierung vermutlich besser zu erkennen sein.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Das mit der Kommentierung habe ich soeben überprüft; leider gibt es keinen Kommentar zum Hessischen Naturschutzgesetz.

Befürchte auch Urteile wird es nicht geben, schaue aber trotzdem nach.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Das Gesetz besagt ja auch weder was man darf, noch was man nicht darf sondern legt lediglich fest was Eingriffe in Natur und Landschaft sind. Und da gehören sonstige transportable Anlagen und Unterkünfte mit dabei.

Um etwas über die Rechtslage aussagen zu können müsste es aber ein Gesetz, eine Verordnung oder was auch immer geben in der geregelt ist wo man was aufstellen darf oder nicht darf. Es scheint aber wohl so zu sein, das dies mal wieder der Willkür der Behörden überlassen worden ist. Sprich was hier fehlt ist ein Grundsatzurteil um beurteilen zu können was nun ein Zelt ist und was keines ist und wo man ein Zelt bzw. einen Wetterschutz aufstellen darf und wo nicht.


----------



## thymallus (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

es geht in aller Regel um das sogenannte "Lagern im Landschaftsschutzgebiet"(das generell verboten ist). Was "Lagern" ist oder nicht , entscheidet sich nach Gesamtwürdigung der Situation.
Indizien für verbotenes Lagern wären zum Beispiel:Vorhandensein von Karpfenliegen,Grills, d.h. alles, was nicht direkt mit dem Zweck Angeln in Verbindung steht, wobei die Behörden den Rahmen recht eng stecken.

thymallus


----------



## thymallus (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

das mit den Böden von Zelten ist an und für sich eine gesonderte Sache - hier geht es um die befürchtete Beschädigung der Grasnarbe durch das Abdecken - ist insofern verboten, aber nicht der Knackpunkt bei der Abwägung "Lagern" oder nicht.

thymallus


----------



## KypDurron (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Da sich das ganze in Baden-Württemberg abgespielt hat hier mal die rechtliche Grundlage:

*Zuständig* ist gemäß § 48 NatSchG BW die Naturschutzbehörde, die einen oder mehrere Naturschutzbeauftragten bestellt.

*Gerügt *wird ein Verstoß gegen die Verletzung des Erholungsschutzstreifens an Gewässern gemäß § 44 I NatSchG BW. Darin heisst es, dass das Aufstellen von Zelten im Erholungsstreifen nicht zulässig ist. 

*Folge *ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gemäß § 64 I Nr. 6 NatSchG BW aufgrund Errichtens einer baulichen Anlage.

*Falsche Auslegung:* Da es sich bei einem CarpDome nicht um ein Zelt im herkömmlichen Sinn handelt, ist es normalerweise zulässig einen solchen für begrenzte Zeit aufzustellen, da er nicht mit dem Erdboden verbunden ist. Allerdings ist zu beachten ist, dass der Knackpunkt das "Lagern" ist. Da ich äussere Umstände sowie Uhrzeit nicht beurteilen kann, können natürlich auch Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, die das Verhalten der Behörde rechtfertigen. Zum Beispiel wenn der CarpDome wie ein Zelt verwendet wurde, das heisst in diesem übernachtet wurde.

*Rechtliche Möglichkeit:* Gegen diesen Bescheid von 40 Euro kann man sich mit dem Widerspruchsverfahren gemäß §§ 68 ff. VwGO zur Wehr setzen, da es sich um einen belastenden Verwaltungsakt handelt.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir (The Duke) und deinem Bruder weiter.


----------



## FroDo (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@KypDurron

der ansatzpunkt ist gut #6 . Verboten ist das aufstellen von zelten nach § 44 NatschG im erholungsschutzstreifen explizit:



> § 44 Erholungsschutzstreifen an Gewässern
> (1) Im Außenbereich ( § 19 Abs. 1 des Baugesetzbuches[3]) dürfen bauliche Anlagen innerhalb von 50 m von der Uferlinie der Bundeswasserstraßen und der Gewässer erster Ordnung (Erholungsschutzstreifen) nicht errichtet oder wesentlich erweitert werden. *Im Erholungsschutzstreifen ist auch das Aufstellen von Zelten und Wohnwagen nicht zulässig. * Die Naturschutzbehörde kann im Außenbereich durch Rechtsverordnung einen Erholungsschutzstreifen auch für bestimmte Gewässer zweiter Ordnung näher festlegen, soweit es das Erholungsinteresse der Bevölkerung erfordert.



Allerdings bezieht sich § 64, der das als ordnungswidrigkeit ahndet, nur auf "bauliche anlagen". 



> § 64 Ordnungswidrigkeiten
> (1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
> 
> ...
> ...


 
Darunter fällt ein zelt - zumindest in sachsen - nicht (geregelt in § 2 SächsBauO). Erfasst sind nur aus *bauprodukten bestehende*, mit dem erdboden fest verbundene anlagen, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies in bw anders ist. Das erklärt auch, warum in § 44 die zelte extra aufgeführt sind.

Die genannten normen dürften also noch nicht einmal eine handhabe für ein ordnungsgeld für wildes campen geben, geschweige denn für das carpdome als wetterschutz. Da muss es noch etwas anderes geben...


----------



## KypDurron (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Das stimmt, da ist mir bezüglich der baulichen Anlage eine Ungenauigkeit unterlaufen. Ich habs vorher nur schnell geschrieben. In BW ist dies auch in § 2 LBO geregelt. Definition ist dieselbe.

Zelte sind keine baulichen Anlagen, allerdings bezieht sich § 64 NatSchG auch auf Zelte, die in § 44 NatSchG aufgeführt sind. Dafür spricht das Wort "auch" im Gesetzestext der Norm, was meiner Meinung nach eine Gleichstellung mit einer baulichen Anlage nach sich zieht. Ich habe mich da etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Folge ist somit eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gemäß § 64 I Nr. 6 NatSchG.

Zumindest ist keine andere Norm auffindbar, in der eine Regelung in dieser Richtung getroffen wird.

Allerdings ist es schwierig zu dem Thema etwas genaueres zu sagen, da sich "The Duke" nicht mehr mit weiteren Informationen meldet. Allerdings ist dieses Thema durchaus interessant, denn erst vor 4 Wochen hatten wir ein ähnliches Problem, denn da standen wir mit dem Wohnmobil an einem Gewässer in Bayern.


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@FroDo
Da hat der Zivilrechtler aber mal Recht ( Juristenprivileg ). Ich kann aber nicht alles kommentieren, sonst muß ich meine Diss auf nächstes Jahr verschieben.
Die Bauordnung hat damit absolut nichts zu tun. Und ein Zelt ist nach allen in Literatur und Rechtsprechung vertretenen Auffassungen auch keine bauliche Anlage.
Maßstab ist das Naturschutzrecht.

@KypDurron
Ein Wohnmobil ist nach dem eindeutigen Gesetzeswortlaut nicht erlaubt. Vgl. oben § 5 II Nr. 2, 1 Var. HeNatG.


----------



## KypDurron (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@sailfish: Ein Zelt und ein Wohnmobil sind nicht erlaubt, richtig!!! Das geht ja auch aus § 44 NatSchG BW hervor (Genau das wussten wir nicht!). Die Frage dreht sich allerdings gerade um BW. Die Definition der baulichen Anlage, die in §§ 44, 64 NatSchG BW gebraucht wird ist die des § 2 LBO BW. Des weiteren ist das Zelt einer baulichen Anlage gleichgestellt, wie oben geschrieben. Ich habe mich nur missverständlich ausgedrückt. Dass der Maßstab das Naturschutzrecht des jeweiligen Landes ist, ist klar.
Einen Kommentar zum hessischen Naturschutzrecht gibt es:
*Hessisches Naturschutzgesetz : Kommentar / von Christian Bickel. - 
Köln: Heymann, 1981. - XII, 156 S.*

@The Duke: Schreib doch bitte mal die streitentscheidende Norm, die auf dem Bescheid steht ans Board, eventuell auch die Begründung.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Ist da überhaupt ein Bescheid üblich? Normal gibts doch nur eine  Verwarnungsgeldquittung und eine Mündliche Belehrung bei Sofortzahlung, oder?

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da überhaupt ein Bescheid üblich? Normal gibts doch nur eine  Verwarnungsgeldquittung und eine Mündliche Belehrung bei Sofortzahlung, oder?



Ich denke auch, dass da genau das Problem für die Nachvollziehbarkeit liegt.


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@KypDurron
Das aktuelle Naturschutzrecht ist aber aus dem Jahre 1996 ( geändert auf Grund von EU-Vorgaben ), der Kommentar ist daher unbrauchbar. Wie ich soeben herausgefunden habe gibt es aber einen Kommentar, Titel lautet: Hessisches Naturschutzrecht, daher hatte ich den erst nicht gefunde.
Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, äußert der sich natürlich nicht zu unserem Problem. Allerdings wird die Aufnahme von Zelten, in den Katalog des § 5 II als unglücklich bezeichnet.
Betrachtet man das Erheblichkeitserfordernis des § 5 I, so erscheint eine Auslegung, wonach ein Carp-Dome ( auch ich würde gerne ein Bild sehen ) erfaßt sei, als kaum vertretbar.
Selbstverständlich könnten gemeindliche Regelungen bestehen, die müssten dann aber mal genau benannt und dargestellt werden.

Ergebnis Urteilssuche: ohne Ergebnis, sprich habe nichts gefunden, sofern jemande anders ein Urteil findet, so wäre ich sehr an der Fundstelle interessiert.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

So sieht das angesprochene "Zelt" aus:
http://www.carpfishingonline.com/bivvies/rod_bivvies.htm 
http://www.relum.co.uk/tents2.htm 
Big Boy Shelter bzw. Apotheosis.

Es lässt sich wegen dem Aussenliegenden Gestänge auch völlig ohne Innenkabine aufstellen. Früher wurde das auch einzeln Verkauft. Man hat dann nur die Aussenhaut stehen. Leider hab ich kein Bild ohne innenkabine gefunden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Oh, Oh, Tequila,
das sieht aber wirklich sehr stark nach Zelt aus, in der 2-Mann-Variante wird es auch als Tent bezeichnet. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit es würde sich um einen Schrim mit Überwurf handeln.
Da kann man nur noch mit dem Schutzzweck der Norm argumentieren oder bei der Erheblichkeit ansetzen. Halte das aber durchaus für erfolgsversprechend.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Na wenn man das Teil so in Natura sieht ist ein Schirm aber einiges Stabiler.

Es ist halt nur die Grösse und das äussere Erscheinungsbild bei dem Teil. 
Ansonsten sind es 3 Zeltstangen und ein dünner Flurken Leinwand der da steht.

Das 2-mann ist dann wieder ne andere Geschichte. Es geht aber um das Big Boy Shelter. Und davon auch nur die Aussenwand. Kein Boden, keine Innenkabine.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## KypDurron (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Ich habe leider auch nichts mehr gefunden. Es ist halt einfach Auslegungssache, ob man es als Zelt ansieht oder nicht.

Gruß Kyp


----------



## The_Duke (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*



			
				KypDurron schrieb:
			
		

> @The Duke: Schreib doch bitte mal die streitentscheidende Norm, die auf dem Bescheid steht ans Board, eventuell auch die Begründung.



(Sorry, daß ich so still war, aber war beruflich sehr eingespannt...)

Bescheid? Gab keinen Bescheid, wurde bar kassiert und es gab eine Verwarnungsgeldquittung.
Zur Sache nochmal:
Bruder hat befreudeten Anwalt befragt...der meinte Finger weg von Klage und Einspruch bringt nix!
Erstens hat er das Dome mit Häringen festgerödelt, zweitens unterhielt er eine Feuerstelle (Grillfass), drittens hat er drin gepennt (Schlafsack, Liege usw. war drin) und viertens sieht halt das Dome verdammt nach Zelt aus....wie gesagt gilt dann der "allgemeine gültige Eindruck nach Augenscheinnahme" und jeder unbedarfte Beobachter wird dieses Dome als Zelt erkennen und als solches bezeichnen, zumal viele Zelte heutzutage diese Form haben und dann auch als Zelt verkauft werden. Entscheidend wäre nicht die Form oder einzelne Detaills, sondern der allgemeine Verwendungszweck! Hier wurde das Carp Dome als Übernachtungsgegenstand verwendet und fällt somit unter den Begriff Zelt.
Er hatte da noch ein Beispiel gebracht: Da war ein Fall eines Hobbygärnters mit einem kleinen Stück Garten irgendwo an einem Bach. Er hatte sich dort einen alten Wohnwagen hingestellt, welchen er als Hühnerstall (!) für Zwerghühner nutzte. Die zuständige Gemeindeverwaltung verlangte die Entfernung des "Wohnwagens" da hier das Aufstellen von Wohnwagen gemäß Nutzungsverordnung verboten wäre. Der "Wohnwagen" steht immer noch, weil er zwar aussieht wie ein Wohnwagen, aber seiner Nutzung nach dazu nicht mehr verwendet werden kann und nur noch als Hühnerstall dient, also kein "Wohnwagen" mehr im eigentlichen Nutzungssinne mehr ist. Hier hat dann die eigentliche Verwendung entschieden....wie bei meinem Bruder auch...er hat sein Carp Dome (eigentlich Wetterschutz?) zum Zwecke der Übernachtung verwendet und somit wars halt ein zelt.

Das brachte ein Telefongespräch mit meinem Bruder zu Tage und er wird auch nichts mehr gegen dieses "Zeltknöllchen" unternehmen.


----------



## snofla (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

und wieder hab ich was dabeigelernt #6 

dankeschön duke


----------



## KypDurron (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Ja, dann ist es klar. Da bringt es nichts gegen vorzugehen. Wenigstens konnten jetzt alle lesen was der Knackpunkt zwischen "Erlaubtem" und "Verbotenem" ist.

Danke für die Info dazu, jetzt ist das Thema wenigstens durch.

Gruß Kyp


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*



			
				KypDurron schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens konnten jetzt alle lesen was der Knackpunkt zwischen "Erlaubtem" und "Verbotenem" ist.



Lesen ja, verstehen nein... #t 

Der eigentliche Verwendungszweck des Domes war der Knackpunkt - so viel ist klar. Damit ist aber immer noch nicht geklärt, wann einem von uns das wieder passieren kann. 

Beispiel Schirm mit Überwurf: Diese Konstruktion wird auch mit Heringen und Stormpoles verankert, unter diesem Schirm finde ich zwar primär Schutz vor Wetterunbilden, aber sekundär möchte ich da auch trocken und relativ behaglich pennen, sprich übernachten. Deshalb wird dort auch unter dem Schirm eine Liege und zum Schutz gegen die Kälte ein Schlafsack zu finden sein. Essen will und muss ich auch etwas - ein Grill ist zwar nicht Pflicht - aber lassen wir dort meinen kleinen Trangia-Gaskocher stehen.

"Nach allgemein gültigem Eindruck nach Augenscheinnahme"  wird sich dann hier der Kontrolletti nach Eurer Argumentation auch nicht um Konstruktionsdetails des Schirms + Überwurf kümmern brauchen, sondern nach seinem Augenschein einen eigentlichen Verwendungszweck erkennen wollen und der wird im ungünstigsten Fall nun mal nicht der Schutz vor Wetterunbilden sondern der Zweck der Übernachtung sein.

Und das kann es doch wohl einfach nicht sein oder bin ich hier auf dem Holzweg? 
Ein Schirm mit Überwurf ist zwar selbst in einigen Gewässerordnungen nicht mehr als Wetterschutz erlaubt bzw. muss tagsüber abgebaut werden bzw. der Überwurf entfernt werden, ABER in der Mehrzahl der mir bekannten Gewässerordnungen dürfte ich an den dortigen Gewässern KEINE Probleme mit einem solchen Wetterschutz haben. 
Stellt das dann nicht eine Diskrepanz zu der oben aufgeführten Diskussion dar?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

Nicht Ganz:


> wie gesagt gilt dann der "allgemeine gültige Eindruck nach Augenscheinnahme"



Ein Schirm ist nach "allgemein gültigem Eindruck nach Augenscheinnahme" eigentlich immer noch ein Schirm, auch in seinem Verwendungszweck, und kein Zelt. Daran kann eigentlich auch ein darin Pennen nichts ändern, und Häringe sowieso nicht. Hier gilt ws. auch eher die Längerfristige Zweckbestimmungsänderung. Ein Auto bleibt ja auch ein Auto, wenn man mal darin schläft. ( Achtung, in NL ist das auch Wildcampen! ) Und dass man regelmässig und exzessiv unter einem Schirm schläft, wird wohl kein Aussenstehender vermuten. Ist ja auch selbst unter der gesamtanglerschaft nicht normal.

Es ist aber möglich mit einem Schirm zu Zelten, wenn die gesamte Umlage danach aussieht: Grill, Campingsitzgruppe, Sonnenliege, o.ä. Sprich, wenn "Campingähnliche Zustände herrschen" nach Augenscheinnahme des Beamten. Dann wird der Schirm eben, entgegen seiner eigentlichen Zweckbestimmung, zum Campen verwendet.
Wer sich nicht zu exessiv ausbreitet, der dürfte aber wenig Probleme haben. Zumal es ja wohl sowieso nur alle Jubeljahre mal Ärger deswegen gibt. Und meistens ist es der Grill, der den Beamten erregt.

Also stell Dir mal einfach die Frage: Wie sieht der Angelplatz aus? Eher nach Camping? Dann schnell aufräumen. Sprich Grill ganz weg, Schlafsack einrollen, Trangia abdecken (Kocher sind in der Natur sowieso nicht allzu gern gesehen wg. Brandgefahr) und die Kühlbox an grosser Gasbuddel hat dort dann auch nichts verloren.

Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, gehst Du zur Unteren Naturschutzbehörde (?), und lässt Deinem Schirmmodell explizit bescheinigen, das es nur ein Wetterschutz ist, der beim Fischen verwendet werden darf, und kein Zelt. Das wird vermutl. was Kosten. Dagegen wird dann aber wohl kaum ein Beamter etwas unternehmen können. Und selbst in anderen Bezirken wird ein entsprechender Wisch gehörig eindruck Schinden. "Campingähnliche Zustände" dürfen damit aber immer noch nicht herrschen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## KypDurron (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@Geraetefetischist: Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@Geraetefetischist: Das mit der Bescheinigung ist eine gute Idee, damit geht man auf jedem Fall allem Ärger aus dem Weg.


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@gerätefetischist
"Campingähnliche Zustände" dürfen damit aber immer noch nicht herrschen.

Da ist der Punkt Kollegen! Allerdings habe ich große Zweifel, dass die Behörde bei vorhandensein von Gaskocher o.ä., sowie der festen Absicht dort zu nächtigen, von "nicht campingähnlichen Zuständen" ausgeht.

Wenn man in einem Zelt mit Überwurf sitzt und auf die Bisse wartet, dann kann man dagegen nach meiner Meinung nichts machen, insbesondere fehlt die Erheblichkeit im Sinne von § 5 I HeNatSchG ( die könnte man auch bei dem Carp-Dome in Abrede stellen, wobei die Erfolgsausichten bei 50 / 50 liegen dürten ).

Bei uns laufen Gott sei Dank nicht solche Kontrollettis durch die Gegend und in unserem Verein bestimmen wir selbst die Regel ( innerhalb der geltenden Rechtslage selbstverständlich ). Allerdings würden wir uns nie mehr einschränken als wir es müssen. 

@Schwalm-Angler
Meines Erachtens ist die Idee nicht so prickelnd! Beachte: Wenn Du bei der Behörde angefragt hast und die das expressis verbis als verboten angesehen haben, so wirst Du Dir ein ordentliches Ordnungsgeld fangen. Ohne vorherige Anfrage kann man immer noch Verhandeln und sich dumm stellen ( soweit man sich dafür verstellen muss    )
Es gilt der alte Grundsatz: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter! Oder für uns: Wo keine vollzugswillige Behörde, da kein ordnungsgeldeinfangender Angler!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@Sailfisch: Am Edersee haben die seit diesem Jahr (wegen deren besch ... Naturpark-Gedöhnse) vier neue Kontrolleties eingesetzt, wovon ich anfang diesen Monats auch schon zwei kennengelernt habe die mir gleich 10 € abknöpften, weil mein Boot keinen Namen hatte und ich meinen Namen nicht ins Boot geschrieben habe (nehme mein Boot zwar immer wieder mit, war denen aber egal). Bei meinem Angelschirm resp. CarpDome möchte ich nicht gerade eine ähnliche Erfahrung machen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*



> Das mit der Bescheinigung ist eine gute Idee, damit geht man auf jedem Fall allem Ärger aus dem Weg.



Ja und Nein, mit einem Schirm, oder einem einem schirm sehr ähnlichen Gebilde kann man das Machen. Mit einem Dome ist die sache von Vornherein wenig aussichtsreich, wie Sailfisch schon schrieb, tut man sich damit dann keinen Gefallen.

Das ist eher als eine Idee gedacht gewesen, Schirme an zu übrereifrigen Komtrolleuren vorbeizubekommen. Siehe auch Posts weiter Oben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@Gerätefetischist: Das würde denke ich mal schon als Wetterschutz durchgehen. Ist vorne Offen und hat keinen Boden (sieht aus wie ein in der Mitte aufgeschnittenes Zelt). So eine Genehmigung erspart dann denke ich mal schon lästige Diskussionen.


----------



## Berger (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

In NRW soll es eine offizielle ANweisung des RP Köln geben, was als Windschutz für Angler und nicht als Zelt durchgeht:

- Schirm mit Überwurf ohne Boden
- weniger als 24 Stunden an einem Ort
- Notdurft / Nahrungszubereitung darf nicht am Wasser verrichtet werden


----------



## Knobbes (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Rechtliche Definition: Was ist ein Zelt??*

@Geraetefetischist, 
danke für den Link mit dem Bild vom Zelt.
Gruss knobbes


----------

